# Ban from Hawaii?



## tammytangy (Jun 19, 2012)

I was at my LFS looking at yellow tangs and the guy there told me that if I want one, I should buy one soon because there is a ban coming down on the export of yellow tangs from Hawaii? 

I thought the bills did NOT get passed and there was no worry until next year...?

Anybody know anything about this? Is he just trying to sell me a fish??


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i can't find an e-mail i sent to the gov't of 'Hawaii a few years ago petitioning a ban on collection of coral and live stock from hawaii but i am aware that there is a movement petitioning against it.i'm not if the ban has been enforced yet but you can check with wwf from your country.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It is with the state legislature...found this...HERE


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

and there you have it...


----------

